# ATV Plowing Commerically



## R3Dside (Oct 9, 2011)

Anyone plow with their quad commercially (mainly residential I suppose) but as your business. If so how did it work out, costs, transporting logistics, amount of drives you can do, etc. Just curious as I am incorporating it into my business plan this year.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Yes 
I have a small truck they pull atv around with
They Do all my walks + some driveways that are to small or to tight for my tractor
and 3 condo complexs about 6 hrs x2 guys worth of work total
this is for snow up to 6'' over 6'' they haul a skidloader+ATV and drive bigger truck 
I tried to group alot my jobs together So I or my sidewalk crew dont have much road time
My sidewalk crew gets paid more then my truck drivers do due to fact thats harder work and for that They get in and get things done


----------



## R3Dside (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks, thats interesting. Do they generally do walks after its been plowed (like for a residential driveway) or before the truck has been through?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

R3Dside;1507534 said:


> Thanks, thats interesting. Do they generally do walks after its been plowed (like for a residential driveway) or before the truck has been through?


I rather do walks before the lot is plowed But doesnt always work that way
Driveways if walk comes to driveway then the walk is done before the driveway is done

This year may be adding a 2nd sidewalk crew One the old service closed doors and I pick up a lot of there stuff and more a lot more walks


----------

